# Kauai



## cindi (Jun 22, 2010)

I really want to try Kauai for our next hawaii exchange, but can't decide on a couple things.

Living in the cold ND weather in winter makes that the time we really want to get away and go somewhere warm, but I read a post on here that said summer is the best time to go to Kauai.

I have no real desire to go anywhere in the summer normally, because that is OUR nice weather. 

Is the summer that much better in Kauai compared to the winter season? Enough to give up my winter escape?

And still stuck on either the Westin or Marriott choice.....any words of wisdom on chosing between the two? While I know the north area is spectacular, it seems the timeshare choices are better in the mid area or south area?

Plus perhaps if we go in winter, there is more sun in those areas?


----------



## sdbrier (Jun 22, 2010)

Kauai is the wettest of all the islands and the north shore is best traveled to in summer, but a south shore trip would be good. I'm sure you'll get plenty of good in depth feedback as there are several Kauai owners and travelers here. We went last summer and had a great time on the island overall, very laid back and non-commercial.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 22, 2010)

Kauai is only 7 degrees colder in the winter, but it is much wetter.  Princeville, where the Starwood timeshare is, is on the wet end of the island.  The Marriott is mid-island, and the south end of the island is dryer.

If I was going in the winter, I'd try for the south end of the island for the most sun and least rain (Poipu.)

South shore timeshares - Lawai Beach Resort & Point at Poipu, [adding Waiohai] and a couple of minor ones that I'd probably avoid.


----------



## vacationtime1 (Jun 22, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> Kauai is only 7 degrees colder in the winter, but it is much wetter.  Princeville, where the Starwood timeshare is, is on the wet end of the island.  The Marriott is mid-island, and the south end of the island is dryer.
> 
> If I was going in the winter, I'd try for the south end of the island for the most sun and least rain (Poipu.)
> 
> South shore timeshares - Lawai Beach Resort & Point at Poipu, and a couple of minor ones that I'd probably avoid.



There are two Marriott TS's on Kauai:  the Kauai Beach Club in Lihue (mid-island) and the Waiohai (south shore).  There are a number of threads on this board comparing them. 

I agree with DeniseM; if you are visiting Kauai in the winter, stay on the south end of the island.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 22, 2010)

I forgot about Waiohai!  That would be a good choice for winter!


----------



## thheath (Jun 22, 2010)

I agree with Denise, look at staying in the Poipu area for that time of year; it's refered too as "Sunny Poipu" and you'll see why.


----------



## cindi (Jun 22, 2010)

I didn't know there was such a minimal temp difference between seasons.  Good to know!

I think I am back to the winter get away after that.  Definitely going to try for the south side then.  Hopefully this whole Marriott system change won't screw up my chances for the Waiohai.   

Any "best" winter months to go? Or months to avoid?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 22, 2010)

Being from a cooler climate, I like Princeville best.  Winter is ideal in Princeville, because it's nice and cool, not overly warm at all.  Rain happens some trips, and then other trips we don't get much at all.  There seems to be no particular time of year that will bring torrential rains to Princeville, but that does happen sometimes.  Historically, some of the worst rains were in April and November.  

When it rains, we just get in the car and drive south, to the sunny side of the island, and visit Hanapepe, Koloa, Waimea Canyon, etc.  

Wunderground.com has some good statistics about Princeville weather.  I found it quite enlightening.  One day at the end of January, it was only 69 degrees for a high (that was the lowest temperature I saw for a daily high).  My oh my, the locals must have gotten out their heavy coats.  :rofl: 

We have never been there when it's been that cool. I hope our next winter trip is cool like that!  But it was only one day for January of this year, so the rest of the time was the 70's and 80's.  84 is just getting too warm for me.  :rofl:


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 22, 2010)

The rainy season in basically Nov. - March.  But when the rain actually comes is based on when the storms come in and it's impossible to predict that.  

Note that Kauai has short, light, drizzles nearly every day, but that's not even considered rain there.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 22, 2010)

cindi said:


> I didn't know there was such a minimal temp difference between seasons.  Good to know!
> 
> I think I am back to the winter get away after that.  Definitely going to try for the south side then.  Hopefully this whole Marriott system change won't screw up my chances for the Waiohai.
> 
> Any "best" winter months to go? Or months to avoid?



You should grab a Princeville exchange while you can, with the Starwood preference.  You will be glad you did, I guarantee it.  It's so nice for those of us from cooler climates.  I was thinking of Koloa for our second week, but Rick said we need to stick to Princeville, if it's at all possible, for that second week.  We already have Shearwater for 9 glorious days....


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 22, 2010)

I have to respectfully disagree with Cindy - Princeville is the wettest part of the island and it doesn't sound like that's what you want on your trip.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 22, 2010)

Denise, I know what you are saying.  It really is the luck of the draw.  We went in July once, and it rained every day, even on the south side of the island.  We couldn't get away from the constant moisture. Waimea Canyon was so cloudy, we couldn't see it from the overlook.  Then we went the next year in April, and it never rained more than 1/10" any day we were there, and it was two weeks.  Wunderground has figures from January of 2010, Princeville, and there were only 8 days of rain, and only one day had more than 1", and that was 1/29/2010, 1.27".  Most other days were under .10".

I compare our winter Orlando visits to Hawaii, and there is no comparison.  When we go to Orlando in January, we are likely going to see Disney employees wearing heavy coats and even gloves and hats in the mornings at 50 degrees.  We are wearing shorts and feel comfortable enough in those temperatures to wear them, knowing it will warm up later.  We often arrive in Orlando from below zero in the mornings for Denver (January), so we really feel the difference between the climates and recognize that 50-55 degrees is our normal summer mornings here, and we have our windows open in the mornings, pulling the cool air in with the whole house fan.  Our AC hasn't been on yet for this year.  I think Thursday we may have to crank it up.

In Princeville during winter, the lows are similar to Denver's summer lows, and actually mostly warmer.  It really is about your own climate and how you feel about Princeville.  I don't appreciate the sun that much.  I am embarrassed to say that I am allergic to it and break out in hives.


----------



## scrapngen (Jun 22, 2010)

Cindi, 

As a first time visitor who seems to be looking for sun and warmth, I would also respectfully disagree with the other Cindy as regards Princeville. 

Princeville will be the wettest or dampest area over the winter months. The sunshine is on the South - Koloa (Waiohai is here).  Lihue also seems rainier than other areas, but the Marriott there will still get more average sunny days than a TS in the North. We almost always travel in winter as we love our summers in our own state just like you seem to. 

November is the worst month for rain on average. Try to avoid this time of year for your purposes. (We always felt it was inexpensive and still better than the NW (where we'd have just as much rain but WAY colder)  - but don't think you'd agree coming from North Dakota where you'd potentially be cold but slightly sunny. 

We bought Waiohai fixed winter weeks because we love the area so much.   

You'll find many posts about things to do/places to see so I'll leave it at that.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 22, 2010)

Looks like I am outvoted.   

Love Princeville myself, but hey, we like the temps in the low-to-mid 70's.  It's our ideal, being from the frigid cold of Denver during the winter.  It's less of a shock to our system.


----------



## chellej (Jun 22, 2010)

Cindy

I agree with you - rain or not, princeville gets our vote.  the 10 days we were there in may it rained every day.  If it rained in the am the evening was nice, if it rained in the evening the morning was nice.  The rain never stopped us from what we wanted to do.

 The Poipu area just seems more crowded and is not nearly as beautiful as the north shore, although it did seem a little greener than on our previous trips.


----------



## scrapngen (Jun 22, 2010)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Looks like I am outvoted.
> 
> Love Princeville myself, but hey, we like the temps in the low-to-mid 70's.  It's our ideal, being from the frigid cold of Denver during the winter.  It's less of a shock to our system.



Not trying to outvote you!  Just trying to give Cindi some ideas as to why she might like one area over another. We absolutely love the North Shore area as well, and make several day trips up there on any visit, but it is nice to be where it is more likely to be warmer much of the day, and then pick the best days according to the weather to check out the North beaches, etc. I like having a bit more sun, especially as I have typically left rain to get there. 
Not that I mind a warm Kauai rain once in awhile.  If we ever get there during a true summer (not spring or fall) I'd like to stay in the Princeville area! 
But for winter - sunny Poipu is absolutely where I want to be a good deal of the time!!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 22, 2010)

scrapngen said:


> Not trying to outvote you!  Just trying to give Cindi some ideas as to why she might like one area over another. We absolutely love the North Shore area as well, and make several day trips up there on any visit, but it is nice to be where it is more likely to be warmer much of the day, and then pick the best days according to the weather to check out the North beaches, etc. I like having a bit more sun, especially as I have typically left rain to get there.
> Not that I mind a warm Kauai rain once in awhile.  If we ever get there during a true summer (not spring or fall) I'd like to stay in the Princeville area!
> But for winter - sunny Poipu is absolutely where I want to be a good deal of the time!!



I am not at all offended, so no worries.  We love to visit the south side of the island during our trips.


----------



## Kona Lovers (Jun 22, 2010)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Looks like I am outvoted.
> 
> Love Princeville myself, but hey, we like the temps in the low-to-mid 70's.  It's our ideal, being from the frigid cold of Denver during the winter.  It's less of a shock to our system.



One has to understand that Cindy only knows the word "Shearwater" when anyone mentions Kauai!!   (JK)

While everyone chimed in about the weather, I'll chime in for my very biased opinion that you try Bubba's Burgers.  They're in Princeville, Kapaa, and Poipu, so wherever you stay, Bubba's is there!

Marty


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 23, 2010)

Kona Lovers said:


> One has to understand that Cindy only knows the word "Shearwater" when anyone mentions Kauai!!   (JK)
> 
> While everyone chimed in about the weather, I'll chime in for my very biased opinion that you try Bubba's Burgers.  They're in Princeville, Kapaa, and Poipu, so wherever you stay, Bubba's is there!
> 
> Marty



I got it. :rofl: You have seen my many posts about our beloved Shearwater.  We own two weeks there.  

Is there a Bubba's in Poipu?  I had no idea.  We have been to the one in Hanalei town, right near Princeville and Kapa'a.  

In Lihue, we like the Beach Hut by the Lihue Marriott.  Wonderful fish and chips.  We have heard the burgers are good at the Hut, too, but we have never tried the burgers.  We love Bubba's and Duane's Ono Charburgers on the way to Princeville from Kapa'a.


----------



## CapriciousC (Jun 23, 2010)

There are actually three Marriott timeshares on Kauai now - the Kauai Lagoons just opened.  We've stayed at Kauai Beach Club, and own at Waiohai.

Personally, we prefer Waiohai because it's not as crowded.  KBC is definitely more of the "big resort" feel, while Waiohai is smaller and feels more personal.  The beach there is lovely, as well.

Not sure if you have kids - if so, you might prefer south shore.  The waves and surf are much gentler.  North shore is big for surfing, which is cool, but I'm terrified to let my little one in the water up there. 

There is a timeshare right next to Waiohai - I think it's a Sheraton.  It seems quite nice, and we've had dinner there before.

There's not much temperature differential from summer to winter, as others have mentioned.  It does seem windier in the summer.  We went the week before Christmas about 7 years ago, and the weather was lovely.  Warm, but not too warm.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 23, 2010)

Very interesting about Kauai Lagoons!  Is that located near the KBC?

The Sheraton is a hotel.  The only Starwood resort on Kauai is the one in Princeville.


----------



## Kona Lovers (Jun 23, 2010)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I got it. :rofl: You have seen my many posts about our beloved Shearwater.  We own two weeks there.
> 
> Is there a Bubba's in Poipu?  I had no idea.  We have been to the one in Hanalei town, right near Princeville and Kapa'a.
> 
> In Lihue, we like the Beach Hut by the Lihue Marriott.  Wonderful fish and chips.  We have heard the burgers are good at the Hut, too, but we have never tried the burgers.  We love Bubba's and Duane's Ono Charburgers on the way to Princeville from Kapa'a.



Yes, Bubba's opened their third location in Poipu last year.  It opened after we were there.  We stay in Kapaa, so we mostly frequent that one, but may try Poipu this year just to say we've eaten at them all!!


----------



## CapriciousC (Jun 23, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> Very interesting about Kauai Lagoons!  Is that located near the KBC?
> 
> The Sheraton is a hotel.  The only Starwood resort on Kauai is the one in Princeville.



As far as I can tell from the information available on the website, Kauai Lagoons is located further out on the peninsula (toward the golf course), past KBC.  The Kauai Lagoons golf course is lovely (actually, I think there may be 2 courses there - husband is the golfer, not me).  About 7 years ago when we stayed at KBC, I rode along with him in the cart just to see the scenery.  At that time, there was a lot of land out there, and some older buildings that were falling into disrepair.  Seems they've now converted that space into a new resort.  The online photos are pretty, and staying there might give the advantage of access to all the KBC features (spa, restaurants, etc.) without actually staying there and dealing with the crowds.

Thanks for the information on the Sheraton - we've been inside the lobby, etc., but never inside a room.  I'm not sure why I assumed it was a timeshare.


----------



## Hawaiibarb (Jun 23, 2010)

*Princeville and rain*

I'll start by saying that I always stay in Princeville and Kauai is my favorite neighbor island.  I love it any time of the year, but if you really want to avoid rain, I have to admit that I have been in Princeville, in the winter,  when I had rain every day.....not a gentle mist, but really heavy rain!  Since I live on Oahu, this did not ruin my visit.....I came prepared with quilting projects and had a great time.  But I clearly remember feeling sorry for visitors that were limited in what they could do, and that they had probably dreamed of doing in Hawaii for months before they came.  So Poipu is a better choice for you.  Hopefully you will have such nice weather that you'll want to drive up to Princeville......it is beautiful!   Then you'll know you just have to come back when the Princeville weather is likely to be nice......although, as someone said, they get more rain anyway......that keeps it lush!


----------



## cindi (Jun 23, 2010)

I think the south end is the best choice for us for our first trip there.  But I definitely plan on driving to the north side to check it out.  I hope this isn't our only trip there, so can try another area next time.   

Now to pick the best time to go..........and hope that with all the hoopla with Marriott that it is even still possible to get one!  

I hadn't realized they had a new timeshare on Kauai so I will have to check that one out.


----------



## cindi (Jun 23, 2010)

Kona Lovers said:


> One has to understand that Cindy only knows the word "Shearwater" when anyone mentions Kauai!!   (JK)
> 
> While everyone chimed in about the weather, I'll chime in for my very biased opinion that you try Bubba's Burgers.  They're in Princeville, Kapaa, and Poipu, so wherever you stay, Bubba's is there!
> 
> Marty



Isn't that funny? Whenever I think of Shearwater I think of Cindy too.   And Bubbas sounds like a great place to try.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 23, 2010)

So...when are you going?  We owe you and your hubby a meal, so you ought to make it somewhere late January-early February.   

Geez, it's not like it's cold and stormy on any part of Kauai, and those Westins are a sure thing and not a pig-in-a-poke.   And there are lots of units for January, too, and so perfect!  

Even though I am giving you a hard time right now, I must admit I would love to have the chance at Waiohai myself, so I will definitely be jealous when you get that exchange.  

But truly, let us know when you are going.  We are taking two Hawaii trips this next year, but the other is Maui.  How could we resist all of the goodies in the exchange pool, and at the perfect time of year for us to rejoice that taxes are done (and hopefully paid), and our chimney cleaning business should be slow.  

We so enjoyed meeting you in April.  I knew we would hit it off immediately.  We have so much in common.  What a wonderful visit we had.  I wish you lived closer!  Hey, why don't you move into your kids' house?


----------



## Kauai Kid (Jun 23, 2010)

I hear that mantra "Sunny Poipu" so much it is starting to remind me of Arizona's residents statement "but it is dry heat".

We were at the Point at Poipu a few winters ago and it poured down rain for days on end.  People parked in the low spots had to take off their shoes and wade out knee deep to get their cars.

Statistically Poipu is dryer (but not always)

It rained all Saturday night at Princeville and on our way to Wai'oli Hui'ia Church Sunday morning we saw something like 50-80 waterfalls.  The sermon was cut short so folks could get back across the bridge to Princeville.  The bridge was closed later that day.     

Princeville is noted for its "Dry Rain" that is more like a mountain moisturizing mist (MMM) that drys upon contact with human skin, thus automatically hydrating.

If you enjoy cactus gardens check out Poipu.
If you like flower gardens and grass check out Princeville.

Check them both out--they are winners summer and winter.

We are owners at timeshares at both ends of the Island and love both ends of the island.


Sterling


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 23, 2010)

This thread reminds me of why I like staying in Lihue.  It's right in the middle of it all.  If the weather is lousy north, we head south.  And if its lousy south, we head north.  And if it's lousy everywhere, we drive all over the place anyway, because rain in Hawaii is not like rain anywhere else on earth.  The waterfalls, the streams, the flooded low areas, and the freshly-washed air is refreshing in a way you just can't get on the Mainland.

Trust me - I'm from Seattle, and I know a thing or two about rain.  

Dave


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 23, 2010)

BMWguynw said:


> This thread reminds me of why I like staying in Lihue.  It's right in the middle of it all.  If the weather is lousy north, we head south.  And if its lousy south, we head north.  And if it's lousy everywhere, we drive all over the place anyway, because rain in Hawaii is not like rain anywhere else on earth.  The waterfalls, the streams, the flooded low areas, and the freshly-washed air is refreshing in a way you just can't get on the Mainland.
> 
> Trust me - I'm from Seattle, and I know a thing or two about rain.
> 
> Dave



With your ocean view at KBV, I wonder why you even want to leave the resort, Dave!  So how many weeks do you have there now?  I have considered it for us, but are there two bedroom units oceanfront, or are they all one bedrooms?


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 23, 2010)

Cindy - there are both one and two bedroom ocean front units.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 23, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> Cindy - there are both one and two bedroom ocean front units.



Thanks, Denise.  I was told by another owner that all oceanfront are 1 bedrooms.  

It's got to be inside knowledge as to what building is oceanfront.  Seems that there are some units on the backside of F, G and H.  And maybe this should be a PM and not on this thread.  

I have considered Pono Kai, but we are going to stay there one time first.  I really love Kapa'a for the surfing and restaurants.  A few of our favorites are right there, so it would be fun to stay there for a week, so close to things.


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 23, 2010)

Cindy, I only own one week at KBV.  I scored it via a great deal on Ebay, and I'd be happy to part with the other timeshares I own, if I could keep just that one.  It's not overly fancy, but it's a very comfortable place - which suits me just fine.   

As to hanging around the resort all day - I could do that, but there are so many cool things to see on Kauai, I don't want to miss anything!   

Dave


----------



## chellej (Jun 24, 2010)

This year we spent the first 2 nights and the last 2 nights at Shell at Kauai coast.  This worked out great because we were tired from our flight and the shell is so convenient in kapaa.   Also nice because we were upgraded both times from a one bedroom to a 2 bedroom.  Packed a cooler bag so when we moved from there to princeville we didn't have to worry about anything spoiling.  It was also easier to book the frequent flyer seats when we left on a wednesday.  

We tried to time our southern adventures when we were at the shell.   It worked out so well that is what we are planning for our next trip too.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jun 24, 2010)

Kauai Kid said:


> Princeville is noted for its "Dry Rain" that is more like a mountain moisturizing mist (MMM) that drys upon contact with human skin, thus automatically hydrating.


This photo, though not taken in Princeville, is typical of the Princeville "dry rains" that we've experienced.  

It's a "mist" only in the sense that there isn't a spot anywhere on your body that the rain hasn't missed.


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 24, 2010)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> This photo, though not taken in Princeville, is typical of the Princeville "dry rains" that we've experienced.
> 
> It's a "mist" only in the sense that there isn't a spot anywhere on your body that the rain hasn't missed.




Steve, love the mist/missed reference.  Did you take that picture, or is that you in it?  Either way, it looks pretty soggy!

Dave


----------



## Jim Bryan (Jun 24, 2010)

We have stayed in Poipu, Kapaa, and Princeville in April-May and never had a problem. Being from Central Florida, I have been through some very bad rain/thunder storms. Never experienced anything close on any of the Hawaiian Islands. I would tell you to go whenever you can. If it's raining on one end of Kauai, make a trip to the other end.


----------



## cindi (Jun 24, 2010)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> This photo, though not taken in Princeville, is typical of the Princeville "dry rains" that we've experienced.
> 
> It's a "mist" only in the sense that there isn't a spot anywhere on your body that the rain hasn't missed.



What a great picture.


----------



## cindi (Jun 24, 2010)

rickandcindy23 said:


> So...when are you going?  We owe you and your hubby a meal, so you ought to make it somewhere late January-early February.
> 
> Geez, it's not like it's cold and stormy on any part of Kauai, and those Westins are a sure thing and not a pig-in-a-poke.   And there are lots of units for January, too, and so perfect!
> 
> ...



I would love it if we could get a chance to get together again.  

I hear you about not being able to resist those weeks that were bulk banked. Believe me, I mentioned it to DH more than once.  I still can't understand why he didn't want me to grab two of them and make a two week trip!  

The 2011 schedule is getting full and the pocketbook more empty.

I don't know when we will go back again.  I can't figure out where to add it in.

I have two weeks in Orlando in Jan when he has a meeting he likes. Of course I HAD to add a week onto that. I have one week at Cypress Harbour and then another at Vistana Villages. 

Then we have another week in April there (wanted to try the new Hilton) 

And then a 3 bedroom at HGVC on International Dr the last week of Oct. 

Maybe in Dec???  I really don't want to wait until 2012. I mean come on.  :rofl: 

What do you have lined up for Orlando?? Maybe we will be there the same time?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 24, 2010)

We can go to Orlando at the same time as you in October of 2011, if you are going at the latter end of the month.  We cannot go much before 10/27 or so.  We will be there in January of 2012, too.  Our fall Orlando trip for 2010 is mid-October, then it's Christmas lights for early December in Orlando.  Yeah, two close trips, but that's okay by us.

I was trying for the end of April for Orlando, too, but we might not do it.  I am thinking early March for our first Orlando trip for 2011.  We always do at least five weeks per year there.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 24, 2010)

By the way, we have been to Kauai now for 11 total weeks and have never been soaked like that poor young couple in the picture.:rofl:   And that's not Steve or his wife.  Who is it, Steve?


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 24, 2010)

rickandcindy23 said:


> And that's not Steve or his wife.  Who is it, Steve?




Oh, so you're saying Steve really does look like his avatar?  

Dave


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 24, 2010)

BMWguynw said:


> Oh, so you're saying Steve really does look like his avatar?
> 
> Dave



Not really! :rofl:  He posted a picture of himself and his lovely wife and daughter, I think when his daughter got married somewhere very tropical.  I could be wrong about the occasion, but the picture was really lovely.  I am amazed at the pictures he took and posted here a few times, and he did something very artsy with one picture that made it look like a painting--gorgeous.  I am not good at that stuff.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jun 24, 2010)

rickandcindy23 said:


> By the way, we have been to Kauai now for 11 total weeks and have never been soaked like that poor young couple in the picture.:rofl:   And that's not Steve or his wife.  Who is it, Steve?


The couple is friends of the family.

There are some "misty" rains in Hawai'i.  But Hawai'i is tropical and can certainly produce tropical downpours.  Our first visit to the island we parked our car one time in Lihu'e just as a cloud was passing over.  In the 30 seconds it took us to cross the parking we were totally drenched.  

On Kaua'i I've seen many women in white t-shirts who suddenly find themselves revealing more than they desired when they've been caught in one of those cloudbursts.


----------



## cindi (Jun 26, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> I have to respectfully disagree with Cindy - Princeville is the wettest part of the island and it doesn't sound like that's what you want on your trip.



Boy, I so can't make up my mind.  

After looking at the rain chart again (thanks Denise) now I am wondering if maybe we shouldn't go in June, which will be our 30th wedding anniversary. 

It is really hard to give up getting away from the cold and snow, but we really should do something special for that.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 26, 2010)

I wouldn't go anytime but winter or spring, when the weather is worse in Colorado.  We went in July and were disappointed to leave our nice weather for similar weather in Hawaii.

The temperatures are literally always in the 70's and 80's year-round on Kauai.  It's shorts weather every day, even when it gets down to the high sixties.  

If you want to get away from the cold North Dakota snow, believe me, you won't be wearing jackets even one day on Kauai, no matter what day you go, or what area.  We relish those 68 degree days, and especially love the cooler mornings, with the windows open and the ceiling fans on.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 26, 2010)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> On Kaua'i I've seen many women in white t-shirts who suddenly find themselves revealing more than they desired when they've been caught in one of those cloudbursts.



This is funny!:rofl:


----------



## CapriciousC (Jun 26, 2010)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I wouldn't go anytime but winter or spring, when the weather is worse in Colorado.  We went in July and were disappointed to leave our nice weather for similar weather in Hawaii.
> 
> The temperatures are literally always in the 70's and 80's year-round on Kauai.  It's shorts weather every day, even when it gets down to the high sixties.
> 
> If you want to get away from the cold North Dakota snow, believe me, you won't be wearing jackets even one day on Kauai, no matter what day you go, or what area.  We relish those 68 degree days, and especially love the cooler mornings, with the windows open and the ceiling fans on.



I agree with Cindy - if you can travel any time of the year, I'd really suggest going in the winter.  We normally travel in the summer because we have to work around our little girl's school schedule, but the weather in winter is particularly lovely (and this is coming from someone who lives in the South, so I expect you'd laugh at what we term "winter" here).  

Perhaps you could make your trip an anticipatory one for your anniversary.  Go, celebrate your anniversary early, and then when the actual date comes, go out for a nice dinner, come home and look over your pictures and reminisce?

The other thing to factor in is that if you go in June, there will be a lot more families with children.  Don't get me wrong - I love kids - I have one and married another, but the time we went to Kauai for Christmas I remember it was much quieter and calmer at the pool and beach than all the times we have gone in summer.


----------



## cindi (Dec 31, 2010)

rickandcindy23 said:


> We can go to Orlando at the same time as you in October of 2011, if you are going at the latter end of the month.  We cannot go much before 10/27 or so.  We will be there in January of 2012, too.  Our fall Orlando trip for 2010 is mid-October, then it's Christmas lights for early December in Orlando.  Yeah, two close trips, but that's okay by us.
> 
> I was trying for the end of April for Orlando, too, but we might not do it.  I am thinking early March for our first Orlando trip for 2011.  We always do at least five weeks per year there.



I just found this thread after I posted my news about Kauai.  

We will be in Orlando Jan 9-21. 

We also have Wilderness Lodge for April 9, 2011. 

We will also be in Orlando starting Oct 28, 2011.

 Man, do I sound like a Disney nut or something.   

Now I also matched for Kauai starting Nov 25 and hoping to add a second week following in Maui.

You guys gonna be there any of those times?  Would love to meet up again.


----------



## meatsss (Jan 2, 2011)

We love the Poipu area. Have several weeks at the Lawai Beeach Resort. 12 more days till we leave for there.


----------



## cgeidl (Jan 3, 2011)

*Don't go August or September*

These months are rather often stick hot. We have gone to Hawaii every month of the year and lived there ayear and a half. When the trade winds stop and it is a balmy 89 degrees it feels hotter than our place in AZ at 100  plus degrees.The comment sabout the weather in Kauai are right o but if you really want to be dry the Southwest is very sunny.


----------



## cindi (Jan 3, 2011)

I just can't see myself going somehwere like Hawaii during the few pleasant months we have at home.

It is during the cold weather I want to get away.


----------



## MuranoJo (Jan 3, 2011)

cgeidl said:


> These months are rather often stick hot. We have gone to Hawaii every month of the year and lived there ayear and a half. When the trade winds stop and it is a balmy 89 degrees it feels hotter than our place in AZ at 100  plus degrees.The comment sabout the weather in Kauai are right o but if you really want to be dry the Southwest is very sunny.



Rats.  We have plans for next Sept. mid-month, and were told by a couple that go every year that Sept. and Oct. are great times to be there.  We've been there in Spring and Summer, but this will be our first Fall visit.


----------

